# 97 Maxima Body Kit Suggestion



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

I have a 97 maxima and im looking to purchase a body kit for it. I like the style of the sarona/erebuni body kits as well as the cyber body kits for maxima's. I was just looking for any suggestions on which body kits i could go for, where i could find them ect. thanks for the help


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

if your looking for opionons then i say go wit the skyline kit, which u could buy at southwestauto.com( i think thats there site). but they have many kits so u could even mix and match.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Go stillen or go nothing


----------

